

The Reason I Believe the FBI About the Sony Hack - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/reason-believe-fbi-sony-hack/

======
floatyfeet
Is this the same source of secret information that said Iraq had vast
stockpiles of WMDs?

